

Ask HN: Most usefull productivity trick? - hartator

Hey HN,<p>I wonder what have been your most usefull productivity trick you have implemented in your life? (Apart copy and paste!)<p>Example: For myself, it was actually an easy searchable copy and paste history. (using currently Alfred one on Mac.)
======
dylanhassinger
Having a single master google doc that I have all my projects and lists on

------
anacleto
Checklist. Just a checklist.

